
Ask HN: Anyone using DigitalOcean managed databases in production? - vital101
Hi HN,<p>Is anyone using DigitalOcean managed databases in production? Specifically looking for your experience with Postgres and Redis.<p>- How is performance?<p>- Is the reliability solid?<p>- The cost seems in line with other offerings, but curious if this is a consideration for you.<p>Thanks!
======
claymav
I am hosting a website for a college organization on a DO droplet and managed
postgres instance. Cost is fair but slightly more than offerings from Azure
for example. DO has an incredible dashboard for being able to reset to backups
and configure networking. I have yet to experience a reliability or
performance problem that is noticable. Note that our use case is not high
performance.

